# Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoSuchMethodE



## stetabar (14. Aug 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

habe ein kleines Problem.
Wenn ich diese Klasse kompiliere und danach ausführen will, bekomme ich den Fehler
Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoSuchMethodError: main

Was habe ich falsch gemacht?
Möchte gerne eine URL aufrufen...

https://ssl.test.de?user=user&password=password$addText=test

oder ist das grundsätzlich richtig und ich hab nur nen Fehler eingebaut?

Wäre schön, wenn da jemand ne Lösung wüsste...


```
import java.lang.*;
import java.io.BufferedReader;
import java.io.DataOutputStream;
import java.io.InputStreamReader;
import java.io.OutputStreamWriter;
import java.net.HttpURLConnection;
import java.net.URL;
import java.net.URLConnection;
import java.net.URLEncoder;
import javax.net.ssl.HttpsURLConnection;

public class send
{
	String			sendurl = "https://ssl.test.de?", user = "user", password = "password", addText = "Test";

public send()
{
	sendVar();	
}
	
public void sendVar()
{
    try {
        // Construct data
        String data = URLEncoder.encode("user", "UTF-8") + "=" + URLEncoder.encode(user, "UTF-8");
        data += "&" + URLEncoder.encode("pssword", "UTF-8") + "=" + URLEncoder.encode(password, "UTF-8");
        data += "&" + URLEncoder.encode("addText", "UTF-8") + "=" + URLEncoder.encode(addText, "UTF-8");

        // Send data
        URL url = new URL(sendurl);
        URLConnection conn = url.openConnection();
        conn.setDoOutput(true);
        OutputStreamWriter wr = new OutputStreamWriter(conn.getOutputStream());
        wr.write(data);
        wr.flush();
    
        // Get the response
        BufferedReader rd = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(conn.getInputStream()));
        String line;
        while ((line = rd.readLine()) != null) {
            // Process line...
        }
        wr.close();
        rd.close();
    } catch (Exception e) {}
    }
}
```


----------



## The_S (14. Aug 2007)

du brauchst eine main-Klasse. Sonst weiß Java ja nicht, wo es starten soll!

Klassen werden groß geschrieben.


----------



## jPat (14. Aug 2007)

Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoSuchMethodError: main 

Das heisst, dass du keine main hast!

füge sie ein und es wird gehen.


```
public static void main(String[] arg){

send s = new send();

}
```
Hinweis:

*Klassennamen *werden immer *groß *geschrieben, *Variablennamen *immer *klein*.


----------



## stetabar (14. Aug 2007)

ich hab eben noch ein wenig gelesen und habe dann auch gefunden, dass ich keine main habe...  

klappt nun!

danke!


----------

